# Gesucht: Dezentraler Servo-Kleinstantrieb



## statix (1 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche nach etwas, das auf dem Markt nur schwach vertreten zu sein scheint.
Für unsere Maschinen brauchen wir häufig, wenn auch nicht ingroßer Stückzahl einen dezentralen Servoantrieb, ohne ein nötiges Ansschulussmodul im Schaltschrank.
Vollständig dezentral und motorintegriert soll es sein.
Feldbus, Umrichter, Geber... alles auf/im Motor integriert.
Da keine hohen Leistungen (100...300W) gefordert sind, bieten sich Versorgungsspannungen von 24/48V an.
Stichwort Feldbus: hier benötigen wir Profinet.
Oben drauf hätten wir gerne noch mind. einen dig. Eingang für eine Touchprobe um schnelle Ereignisse zu erfassen.

Noch mal in Kurzform:
- vollständig denzentral
- 24/48 V
- Profinet
- Multiturn-Absolutwertgeber
- schneller Dig.-Eingang (Touchprobe)
- Positioniersteuerung
- Parametrierung über Feldbus
- Auswahl an hinzufügbaren Getrieben

Leider finde ich bei den etablierten Herstellern nichts was genau passt. Mal fehlt Profinet, oder sie sind nicht vollständig dezentral.


Was ich selber gefunden habe ist folgendes:

- https://www.gunda-automation.de/produkte/Servomotor-mit-Steuerung/
- https://www.esitron.eu/antriebstechnik#esiMot

All das geforderte erfüllt auch der EMCA von Festo. Leider haben wir mit dem keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht, ohne das Gerät hier herunter putzen zu wollen.
*Daher möchte ich hier fragen, ob jemand mit meinen gefundenen Antrieben Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder andere Antriebe/Hersteller nennen kann, die ich nicht gefunden habe. *


----------



## PePe44 (1 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Statix,

wir sind Distributor der integrierten Servo- und Schrittmotoren sowie Getriebe von JVL. Die erfüllen alle Anforderungen.
Na ja, fast alle, 300W bei 48V bieten wir nicht, dann sind wir im AC Servo Bereich ab 400W.
Bitte hier mal nachsehen und mich direkt anschreiben / anrufen https://www.vdt-automation.de/de/produkte/mac-motor
Hier ist nicht der ganz neue 140W mit Absolut Multiturn gelistet...
Ist ein Schrittmotor in der Anwendung sinnvoll?

Gruß vom Niederrhein

*Harald Goyke
VDT Automation GmbH*
Friedrich-List-Allee 22 | D-41844 Wegberg
Tel. +49 (0)2432 98 10 0
Fax +49 (0)2432 - 98 10 99
Mobil: +49 (0)152- 3896 7253
h.goyke@vdt-automation.de
www.vdt-automation.de


----------



## statix (2 Dezember 2021)

Oh, danke.
Die hatte ich tatsächlich nicht gefunden.
Ich schaue sie mir mal an.


----------



## maxder2te (3 Dezember 2021)

Prinzipiell solltest du das bei vielen Herstellern bekommen. 
Sew mit dem sog. Elektronikmotoren, die haben einen Umrichter Generation C im Klemmkasten, ich glaub da geht's aber erst bei 550W los (400V) und ich bin informiert, was von dieser Generation schon so alles lieferbar ist. 

Dunkermotoren hat was im Programm





						CustomError
					






					www.dunkermotoren.de
				




MTA Systems kann den Prometheus-Controller auch direkt am Motor montiert liefern und unterstützt Profinet-Io. 


			https://www.mta-innovation.com/de/controller-prometheus.aspx
		


Wenn es um dezentrale Ins allation geht aber der Umrichter nicht zwingend auf dem Motor sitzen muss käme auch das Simco Drive 2 von Wittenstein in Frage


			https://www.wittenstein.at/produkte/servoregler/cyber-simco-drive-2-servoregler/
		


...


----------



## statix (3 Dezember 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Bei SEW braucht es dafür eine Spannungsversorgungsmodul im Schaltschrank, ist also nicht vollständig dezentral.
MTA sieht mir etwas undurchsichtig aus.
Wittenstein ist mir bereits bekannt.

Die Antriebe von Dunkermotoren sind interessant, gerade weil ich sie für so einen "etablierten" Hersteller halte.
Danke nochmals.

Hast du bereits Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?


----------



## maxder2te (3 Dezember 2021)

Die 48V ELVCD von SEW haben wir als Positionieren im Einsatz (mit Moviplc zwecks Gleichlauf), die Moviplc hängt dann an Profinet und ist im Schaltschrank.

Von Wittenstein keine ich die Simco in Schaltschrank-Bauweise, wir setzen sie lediglich als Drehzahlregler ein, sie sind aber richtige High-end Geräte.

Von MTA bin ich selbst nicht ganz überzeugt, Dunker haben wir noch nicht in Einsatz.


----------



## IEC_hugo (7 Dezember 2021)

Schau mal bei Schneider Electric (ehemals Berger Lahr)









						Lexium ILA, ILE, ILS | Schneider Electric Deutschland
					

Schneider Electric Deutschland. Lexium ILA, ILE, ILS - Integrierte Antriebe - Motor mit Regelungselektronik




					www.se.com
				




da gibt es integrierte Antriebe vom Schritt bis zum Servo-Motor mit allen gängigen Feldbussen.


----------



## the_elk (12 Dezember 2021)

Esitron setzen wir zu Hauf ein. Drehzahl, Drehmomentregelung, Positionieren, Touchprobe alles kein Problem. E/As sowohl digital als auch analog sind integriert. Sind sehr zufrieden. Ist ein relativ kleiner Hersteller. Finde ich aber angenehm, da sie auch gerne Kundenwünsche umsetzen und man beim Support direkt bei einem Entwickler landet, der kompetent weiterhelfen kann.
Für die Ansteuerung haben wir uns selbst einen Baustein geschrieben. Das was da von Esitron damals als Vorlage geliefert wurde war nicht wirklich brauchbar. Vielleicht hat sich da aber auch was getan, ist schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## Mirko123 (12 Dezember 2021)

the_elk schrieb:


> .. Finde ich aber angenehm, da sie auch gerne Kundenwünsche umsetzen und man beim Support direkt bei einem Entwickler landet, der kompetent weiterhelfen kann...


...Entwicklung und Support in einer Hand, d.h. wenn der berühmte "one and only" nicht (mehr) da ist, gibts ein Problem.
Kundenwünsche in Firmware bedeutet, dass ihr irgendwann ein Upradeproblem bekommt - falls Firmwarestände exklusiv erstellt werden.
Zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Michitronik (15 Dezember 2021)

Wir nutzen für unsere AGVs die Mirco Drives von Siemens mit den passenden Motoren von EBM-Papst bzw. Dunkermotors.
Erst hatten wir die PDCs (sind recht klobig) drin. Haben aber mittlerweile auf die F-TM (Technologiemodule) umgerüstet.
Hat bei uns enorm an Platz gespart, weil wir eh schon OpenController drin hatten und dann die F-TM in Bauform der der ET200SP dazu passen. Aber mit einer Et200sp Kopfbaugruppe sin die glaube ich auch


----------



## roboticBeet (15 Dezember 2021)

Michitronik schrieb:


> Mirco Drives von Siemens mit den passenden Motoren von EBM-Papst bzw. Dunkermotors.


Haben die mittlerweile Multiturn-Absolutwertgeber?


----------



## maxder2te (15 Dezember 2021)

Michitronik schrieb:


> Wir nutzen für unsere AGVs die Mirco Drives von Siemens mit den passenden Motoren von EBM-Papst bzw. Dunkermotors.
> Erst hatten wir die PDCs (sind recht klobig) drin. Haben aber mittlerweile auf die F-TM (Technologiemodule) umgerüstet.
> Hat bei uns enorm an Platz gespart, weil wir eh schon OpenController drin hatten und dann die F-TM in Bauform der der ET200SP dazu passen. Aber mit einer Et200sp Kopfbaugruppe sin die glaube ich auch


Das geht jetzt wohl ziemlich an der Fragestellung vorbei. Unter "dezentralen Antrieben" versteht man solche mit IP65 und besser.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt wohl ziemlich an der Fragestellung vorbei. Unter "dezentralen Antrieben" versteht man solche mit IP65 und besser.


Das sehe ich aber anders, ET200sp ist auch eine Dezentrale Station.


----------



## maxder2te (15 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber anders, ET200sp ist auch eine Dezentrale Station.


<Grundsatzdiskussion>
Kann man schon so sehen. Auch ET200MP ist dezentral. Umgekehrt sind dann ET200SP-CPUs und der OpenController "zentral"? Heutzutage sind in den meisten Schaltschränken die "dezentralen" ET200SP-EAs direkt neben der ET200MP CPU aufgebaut weil die EAs günstiger und viel flexibler einsetzbar sind. Ist dann eigentlich alles was an Profinet hängt dezentral? Ich war schon an Schaltschränken dran, die so lang waren, dass sie alle 3,60 Meter geteilt werden konnten und auf jeder dritten Montageplatte saßen ET200S-Stationen. Ist ein DriveController zentral? Eine CU320 dezentral? Wie definiert man das? Die Zeit der "Zentralgeräte" wie man sie von S7-400 noch kannte ist eigentlich vorbei.
So gesehen könnte man jeden Umrichter in einen Klemmkasten "dezentral" einbauen. Jeder mitfahrende Kranschaltschrank ist dann wohl "dezentral" wenn es eine Zentralsteuerung gibt.
</Grundsatzdiskussion>



> Vollständig dezentral und motorintegriert soll es sein.
> Feldbus, Umrichter, Geber... alles auf/im Motor integriert.
> Da keine hohen Leistungen (100...300W) gefordert sind, bieten sich Versorgungsspannungen von 24/48V an.
> Stichwort Feldbus: hier benötigen wir Profinet.


Das war die Fragestellung.


----------



## Michitronik (15 Dezember 2021)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Haben die mittlerweile Multiturn-Absolutwertgeber?


Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Wir haben bei uns nur die Antriebe für FTS Anwendungen im Einsatz und da brauchen wir keine Multiturn-Absolutwertgeber.

@maxder2te für mich sind dezentrale Antriebe eben nicht zwangsläufig IP67. Liegt aber daran, weil ich mehr im Umfeld unterwegs bin, wo wir nicht das Problem mit den Schutzklassen haben und auch niedrigere Schutzklassen ausreichen. 

Die Anforderungen waren als soll, nicht muss.

Aber vielleicht sind die Antriebe von Maccon ja was.


----------

